# What in the World?!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I had the freakiest broken gun come in today. If I hadn't stuck a bore light on it and seen it for myself I never would have believed it. And I want to know what you guys think may have caused this... and why the gun didn't kaboom on the guy.

A gentleman bought a Rossi revolver from me, I forget the exact model number but it was a 357 mag with a 6" barrel. He took it to the range and ran about 100 rounds through it without an issue, but then his father-in-law loaded it up in his backyard and had an accident. He thought the gun was just really off, but what had happened was _all six rounds_ never made it out of the barrel. They all piled in there from the muzzle down. Once he realized what the problem actually was he attempted to drill the rounds out of the barrel. Needless to say... he voided the warranty for his son-in-law and now the cost of repairing the gun is going to be more than the gun originally cost, but at least Rossi agreed to take the gun back.

So we assume he had six reloads that he forgot to put powder in. That's the only way I can see this happening without a real split barrel issue. What do you all think? This really blew my mind.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They would of had to been empty of powder and just firing off the primers or the gun would KA-BOOMED. You better tell the man to check his loads or it might happen again.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

yep .. you ALWAYS look into the tray of charged cases to make sure they have powder and they are evenly charged...........


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It had to be no powder and being a Rossi, I'm surprise that the primer didn't blow it up. Some people just are not cut out for this sport or hobby.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> It had to be no powder and being a Rossi, I'm surprise that the primer didn't blow it up. Some people just are not cut out for this sport or hobby.


I agree - Rossis are not that great. I'd just buy a new gun if I were that guy...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

A good case for why 'some' people shouldn't have guns.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 Mr.P. Or reload their own cartridges.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have worried about that happing to me. I have had a squid twice in an auto but never in a revolver. in a auto its more clear because the slide most likely wouldn't function but with a revolver in a rapid fire situation i don't know that i would notice it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I have worried about that happing to me. I have had a squid twice in an auto but never in a revolver. in a auto its more clear because the slide most likely wouldn't function but with a revolver in a rapid fire situation i don't know that i would notice it.


I think you would be surprised. I had one in my revolver and noticed it right away. The sound and feel is completely different, so if you are shooting and something felt "wrong" with the shot, don't pull the trigger again. And, of course, don't look down the barrel to check. Sorry, I have to add it! Force of habit at this point!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I agree - Rossis are not that great. I'd just buy a new gun if I were that guy...


This guy swears by them, he's all about Rossi and Taurus. His father-in-law (who damanged the gun) is the one who thinks he knows it all if this man's description is correct (and he was angry, so it may not have been). And after seeing that I must admit that I have a little, tiny amount of respect for the gun now. The frame was most definetly useable and the barrel, at least looking from the outside, didn't seem to have bulged or anything. If I hadn't pulled the gun out for a look I would never have believed it. He had shown it to me laying in the box and it looked like nothing was wrong. When he told me what was inside I had to pick it up and look.

And I must say, Rossi appears to have some excellent customer service, which is something I can't say about most gun companies, including Sig. They even called the shop to make sure it was being sent out today.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*No Powder*

This reminded me of something I witnessed in the early '70 at a gun club 
ourside of El Paso, Texas.

A friend of mine owned a gunclub where he reloaded .38 spl. ammo for 
his customers. He used a "Star" reloader. One day, while reloading, he was
destracted and didn't notice the powder hopper was empty.

Another friend of mine, who was somewhat new to the shooting world, came
in with a Colt Python. He purchased a box of ammo and went out to the line.

A few minutes later he came back inside with the Python, and complained
that the "lousy" ammo had jammed up in his gun. We discovered several
bullets lodged in the barrel, with one just far enough into the forcing cone to
keep the cylinder from turning.

My friend, the one that owned the gun, was extremely lucky that all 6 
rounds were empty, or I'm sure he would have blown that Pyton to 
pieces. My friend, the gun club owner, was apologetic and embarrassed.

We all were lucky that day!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! One lucky guy it didn't blow up in his face.


----------

